# Anyone any idea what my hen just pooped out??



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

Our old girl su, was seeming a bit off colour. So I bought her in to keep an eye on her. After sometime she pooped this very strange thing. Possibly an underdeveloped egg? It was so disgusting, she slowly started perking up shortly after. 

Has anyone ever seen anything like this or have an idea what it might be?

The white but to the left is rock solid and attached to the thick jelly like clear bit in the middle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that is weird. I'm going to holler for @dawg53 to see if he knows what the heck.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, that is weird. I'm going to holler for @dawg53 to see if he knows what the heck.


Thanks 

Couldn't see a way to post a short video here? Clearer with my poking it about a bit. 🤮


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you use Youtube it will work. 

Ick. Don't do that! LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It certainly looks like an underdeveloped/malformed egg. If your hen is acting normal, I'd just keep an eye on her but if she isnt acting normal, get her started on amoxicillin as soon as possible.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, in case you're unfamiliar. Loxicat's birds are X battery hens.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> It certainly looks like an underdeveloped/malformed egg. If your hen is acting normal, I'd just keep an eye on her but if she isnt acting normal, get her started on amoxicillin as soon as possible.


Thank you! For confirming this 

She's got an appointment with the vet. She's much better today but still not quiet herself. She also pooped out another one this morning. 

She may end up implanted.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

LoxiKat said:


> Thank you! For confirming this
> 
> She's got an appointment with the vet. She's much better today but still not quiet herself. She also pooped out another one this morning.
> 
> She may end up implanted.


Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Please let us know what the vet says.


So late again. Sorry, I get consumed with things at times. She is fine! She pooped out a couple more them horrible things. And was fine after. 

Vet said, she had recovered fine from this episode. We won't implant her yet. She hasn't laid since and is showing no signs of illness ATM. 

So we are keeping a close eye on any changes. When the problems return, we will implant her too ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that's on a positive note. 

Talk about learning on the run, that's what you've done with these girls.


----------



## LoxiKat (Aug 15, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Well, that's on a positive note.
> 
> Talk about learning on the run, that's what you've done with these girls.


I had no idea when I got them this is how it would be...... I knew they would have complicated health issues being rescues. (Friends before who had them, mostly self vetted, which I learnt bunches from)

But I did not know there was so much more I could actually do for them, so this is the part where yes, on the go learning! Only a year and four months in. 🤣 Feels like a life time!


----------

